# Big Al's Mississauga "Orange Bee Shrimp"



## joey1234 (Jan 4, 2010)

Becareful when you buy Orange Bee Shrimp from here, they actually mix them with Red Cherries unknowingly. When I checked to see their orange bees, I noticed a red stripe on their bodies (Orange bees don't have this), which aroused my suspicion. I also noticed that some of them were pregnant. When closely examining the eggs, I realized that they were yellow (and for one shrimp, green). Orange Bee Shrimp don't have green or yellow eggs, they're more a honey-coloured brown.

When you buy them, closely examine them and ask to pick them out yourself. Some of them are actually Orange Bees (Bright orange, not red).


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I noticed this when I was there myself, I was tempted... but decided not too because they really looked odd. Came home did some research... and my gut was right.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arktixan said:


> I noticed this when I was there myself, I was tempted... but decided not too because they really looked odd. Came home did some research... and my gut was right.


When did you notice this? I wanted to buy some too buy I found it odd.

I don't think they have anyone there that knows much about Freshwater invertebrates, I asked one of the sales associates there how I could get rid of a Damselfly Nymph in my shrimp breeding tank. He told me to dose copper.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeee said:


> When did you notice this? I wanted to buy some too buy I found it odd.
> 
> I don't think they have anyone there that knows much about Freshwater invertebrates, I asked one of the sales associates there how I could get rid of a Damselfly Nymph in my shrimp breeding tank. He told me to dose copper.


I was there April 1st, when i saw them in the tanks.. they were right beside the CRS, so I was browsing both tanks. Ofcourse went for the CRS since I knew what they looked like atleast, and have read tons of info


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lucky's also mixed their RCS with their Orange Bee Shrimp


----------

